# Quite proud!



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

took this Video of Cesar, we rarely walk this way as its a few blocks in the opposite direction of where we normally go but we do go this way sometimes and there is a huskey who HATES us hates Cesar hates me barks his head off and lets us know if the line snapped hed come right over and mean bussiness.

well thought hey what the heck ill sit him down and give him a good challange and try asking him to focus on me and see how well he did and here is the results


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Good job! Is that husky just tied to a tree with no fence?!?


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Cesar is such a good dog! Im impressed.  I would totally hire you to distraction-proof Eevee for me LOL


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Yup, no fence just a zip line, hence the reason ive never stopped before right in front of him.
he is still a work in progress, but for his first time trying to ignore a big aggressive dog im very pleased. he ignores little aggressive dogs no problem


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Go Cesar! Dobby most likely would have been straight over trying to play with the other dog. He's VERY distractable. We're working on it haha.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow !!! I am impressed. Oliver would have been going nuts with that husky nearby.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Good job Cesar!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

You do a beautiful job with Cesar.

I'd be afraid the husky would bust his line.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Good job. I wish I could get Woof's attention that easily. He'd be going nuts trying to get to that Husky, in his only little zone completely forgetting there's a person at the other end of his leash.


----------

